
Tesla is 'out of bullets' and will plunge below $100 this year - chollida1
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/tesla-stock-price-below-100-year-end-whitney-tilson-2019-3-1028001932
======
torpfactory
Seriously, why do they publish this crap. They talk to some guy, who ran a
pretty small hedge fund, and did it poorly. He provides no analysis other than
a vague "investors will lose confidence" without any supporting evidence, even
anecdotal. If you're going to spread FUD, at least do your homework.

------
toomuchtodo
> Tilson used to manage the $50 million hedge fund Kase Capital and closed
> Kase in September 2017 after its underperformance.

Not someone I'd be taking investing advice from.

------
pcurve
Looks like he is the one who is 'out of bullets' and is making a last ditch
effort to become relevant.

On longer term, he may be correct. Established players are catching up quickly
in electric car game. But his timeline may be off.

~~~
ninju
Yeah...when it comes to investment advice timing is everything

